# Six Mile report 12-25



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The east end is now frozen but thin. No Report.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

The bite on the bigger fish has slowed somewhat. They are in a negative pattern but the weather sure has made it nice to fish.

There are alot of walleyes showing up on main lake structures and in deeper water in the main lake. The bays have pretty much quit. Jeff moved out to the main lake in cabin site bay and caught some on Tuesday nite. Quite a few small fish but they managed to keep 6 walleyes from 15 to 21 inches. They caught them in 8 to 21 feet of water adjacent to deep water.

Best advice is move away from the high traffic areas.

Thank You For Your Patronage

We wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Be Safe

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

